# Euzinha



## Soltera

Hola, amigos

Soy nueva aqui y estoy estudiando un poco el Portugues, y me gustaria saber que significa la palabra euzinha. Muchas gracias por su atencion.

Soltera


----------



## Vanda

Soltera said:


> Hola, amigos
> 
> Soy nueva aqui y estoy estudiando un poco el Portugues, y me gustaria saber que significa la palabra euzinha. Muchas gracias por su atencion.
> 
> Soltera



Bienvenida Soltera, 

Euzinha es yo, en diminutivo. La pequeña yo. 
É apenas um modo de expressar. Por exemplo: 
_Agora que todo mundo já almoçou, adivinhe quem vai lavar os pratos? Euzinha. _


----------



## Outsider

"Yo misma."


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Existirá en español, *yocito* ?


----------



## Soltera

Muchas gracias, yo sabia que todos uds. me contestarian esta curiosidad que yo tenia con esa palabra.  Obrigada pela reposta.

Que la pasen bien y hasta la proxima.......su nueva amiga  (soltera)


----------



## patodiez

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Existirá en español, *yocito* ?


 
No, no existe ese diminutivo en español...


----------



## Mangato

Em Portugal usa-se euzinha?


----------



## Outsider

Não é muito normal.


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> Não é muito normal.


 Obrigado


----------



## Naticruz

Mangato said:


> Em Portugal usa-se euzinha?


Pessoalmente nunca ouvi essa palavra e tão pouco a encontro nos vários diccionários de português que consultei, possivelmente por ser un deminutivo.
No Google aparecem as duas grafias, normalmente como nick name de interventores nos blogues.
Cumprimentos.

PD: as duas grafías: eusinha e euzinha. Confesso não saber qual delas será correcta.


----------



## coquis14

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Existirá en español, *yocito* ?


 Acho que um equivalente nesse caso poderia ser:¿Quién va a lavar los platos? _Mamita/Papito._
Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

coquis14 said:


> Acho que um equivalente nesse caso poderia ser:¿Quién va a lavar los platos? _Mamita/Papito._
> Saludos


 
Também "*Mi*guelito" ou ainda "Johnie" ("*Yo*ni"). 

e.g. ¿A quién le toca lavar los platos? _A Miguelito_.

Sds.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

No Brasil você encontra muito na internet as garotinhas colocando assim nas legendas das fotos:
Euzinha!
Vejo como um jeito meio *muleca* de dizer eu mesma!


----------



## glaubis

e quando queremos dar  ênfase usamos euzinha da silva!


----------

